# Is a fish, just a fish?



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone 

So to make a long story short, I purchased a Mexican fighting fish (Betta) on Friday morning, I also purchased its correct enclosure that came in an essentials pack that had everything that I needed to house & take care of him correctly. Now, I had a bid of a debate with one of my boss's as he did not want in that enclosure, he wanted it kept in this clock thing that makes noises, that I had a fake fish in from Australia Post, it was twice the size, and truthfully was not in the slightest bit seemed to be a healthy living area for a fish.

My problem is, that when I buy pets, I buy them to take proper care of them, to make sure they live out to their fullest of years possible, so when all my workmates started to place bets on what *Day & Month my little fish would die,* it got me a bit upset and I wanted no part of it at all, which I thought was more than fair, but apparently not. I of course ignored it, until they made laminated copies of all of the staff's dates they had picked on the background of our new fish, I pulled it down, it went back up, twice this happened. I'm all for office fun/ jokes, but this just didn't interest me in the slightest.

Now I've had another conversation with my boss who put it in perspective that "It's just a fish, if it where something that mattered like a dog or a cat I would understand, but it's a fish" then continuing to say "I'm going fishing in a few weeks, are we going to have a problem then?" I eat all meat and I eat fish, and I didn’t argue that there is a big difference to purchasing a fish as a pet & to purchase (or in his case catch) a fish for food. I also didn't want to argue that my belief was that it was still a living creature and still deserves to be given the best chance at life it surroundings that are better suited for it, I mean I can agree on some circumstances that yes, it's a fish, it will eventually pass away like everything else, it is easily replaceable if it does pass away, but that doesn't mean I can't try to pro-long its life or try to give it the best care possible, like with any pet & other living creature.

Just wanting some other inputs & thoughts on the matter, do you consider fish (or any other animal for that matter) just as easily replaced if it dies, that it's simply just a fish even if it's 'housed' incorrectly. 
I’m just looking for peoples honest opinions.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Let it go... it's just a bit of office fun. Look after it and out last all the bets or make them give you the prize money if you make it out live the year.
For me a fish is just a fish..... I dont want to see them hurt are mistreated. But I'd just replace a dead fighter or goldfish without any emotion.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, but you should not have put a siamese fighting fish straight into anything that has not been cycled up with bronze comets, It won't like the ammonia and nitrite spikes that are going to happen over the coming weeks. Where did you get it, they should have told you all of this instead of just handing over the poor fish. They also need a tank at least 10 litres and a heater which hopefully they sold you.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 14, 2013)

Document workplace harassment.
Go to Dr and claim stress.
Sue pants off company.
Profit.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 14, 2013)

fighting fish dont need heaters only probably in winter
i breed fighting fish and they can live in chinese containers or real small aqariums providing they have adequate surface temp 
in the wild they are found in backwater creeks


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 14, 2013)

Never heard of a mexican fighting fish before.... Do you mean a Siamese fighting fish? If so then don't get too attached they don't live very long any way. I used to breed them, really pretty (well the males are the girls are lame) The longest one I ever owned was like 3 years old.... Maybe I'm just a sucky fish owner. But in answer to your question, yes I consider fish replaceable.... unless it was like an awesome fish that could jump through hoops of fire, do my housework and cook dinner every night... I still wouldn't mistreat any of the fish in the household but I'm not that upset when one of the fish dies.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> fighting fish dont need heaters only probably in winter
> i breed fighting fish and they can live in chinese containers or real small aqariums providing they have adequate surface temp
> in the wild they are found in backwater creeks


You live on the mid north coast, she lives in Melbourne. Yes they can live in small containers but would you want to live locked in your bedroom forever.

- - - Updated - - -



TheJoyces said:


> Never heard of a mexican fighting fish before.... Do you mean a Siamese fighting fish? If so then don't get too attached they don't live very long any way. I used to breed them, really pretty (well the males are the girls are lame) The longest one I ever owned was like 3 years old.... Maybe I'm just a sucky fish owner. But in answer to your question, yes I consider fish replaceable.... unless it was like an awesome fish that could jump through hoops of fire, do my housework and cook dinner every night... I still wouldn't mistreat any of the fish in the household but I'm not that upset when one of the fish dies.


Three years is not bad for a betta. Apparently a university somewhere kept them in 20 litre tanks and excersised them everyday by chasing them (don't ask me) and heated the water and they had males that lived nine years. I have heard 3-4 though with proper care.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 14, 2013)

fish like saratoga or giant oscars,arowana,archerfish,discus most types of cichlids and all marine fish/corals arent replaceable to me because they cost heaps and they are awesome to look at, what i consider replaceable fish are gambusia,goldfish,rosybarbs,guppies,platies,tiger barbs,danios because they are cheap and i often see them for sale as feeder fish just my opinion


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> You live on the mid north coast, she lives in Melbourne. Yes they can live in small containers but would you want to live locked in your bedroom forever.


That's silly. The requirements for a fighting fish and a homosapien are completely different. I hate the whole anthropomorphic approach to keeping animals.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Snowman said:


> That's silly. The requirements for a fighting fish and a homosapien are completely different. I hate the whole anthropomorphic approach to keeping animals.


That is not anthropomorphic, fighters do not spend there lives in the wild in bodies of water the size of a coffee mug.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> That is not anthropomorphic, fighters do not spend there lives in the wild in bodies of water the size of a coffee mug.


No they live in small puddles that dry up.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> You live on the mid north coast, she lives in Melbourne. Yes they can live in small containers but would you want to live locked in your bedroom forever.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Sorry, but you should not have put a siamese fighting fish straight into anything that has not been cycled up with bronze comets, It won't like the ammonia and nitrite spikes that are going to happen over the coming weeks. Where did you get it, they should have told you all of this instead of just handing over the poor fish. They also need a tank at least 10 litres and a heater which hopefully they sold you.



I purchased a betta barracks small enclosure for the fish, although this is not what it is housed in, but what it is I thought that I had cleansed it to the best standard that I could, fresh water and the treatment in the water that came with the enclosure pack, and not in any information I have read had specified that they need 10 liters of water? And nothing was mentioned to me at all that they needed a heater to live & survive? And a heater wasn't mentioned what so ever, all of the fish are kept in small Jars at the aquarium shop I got it from, they have been since I've been going there for over a year & a half. 



TheJoyces said:


> Never heard of a mexican fighting fish before.... Do you mean a Siamese fighting fish? If so then don't get too attached they don't live very long any way. I used to breed them, really pretty (well the males are the girls are lame) The longest one I ever owned was like 3 years old.... Maybe I'm just a sucky fish owner. But in answer to your question, yes I consider fish replaceable.... unless it was like an awesome fish that could jump through hoops of fire, do my housework and cook dinner every night... I still wouldn't mistreat any of the fish in the household but I'm not that upset when one of the fish dies.



Yes sorry, I meant Siamese fighting fish, damn Mondayitis playing with my brain.


----------



## bk201 (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Sorry, but you should not have put a siamese fighting fish straight into anything that has not been cycled up with bronze comets, It won't like the ammonia and nitrite spikes that are going to happen over the coming weeks. Where did you get it, they should have told you all of this instead of just handing over the poor fish. They also need a tank at least 10 litres and a heater which hopefully they sold you.



Where do the bronze comets go when the tank is cycled?


@ OP
What do you mean by a correct enclosure essential pack?
I've seen special beta set up's and they are not fit to keep anything living in.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I purchased a betta barracks small enclosure for the fish, although this is not what it is housed in, but what it is I thought that I had cleansed it to the best standard that I could, fresh water and the treatment in the water that came with the enclosure pack, and not in any information I have read had specified that they need 10 liters of water? And nothing was mentioned to me at all that they needed a heater to live & survive? And a heater wasn't mentioned what so ever, all of the fish are kept in small Jars at the aquarium shop I got it from, they have been since I've been going there for over a year & a half.


We keep them in small separated tanks at work to because they wont be there long, we don't sell them in tanks that size and neither does any decent aquarium. As for the fresh water, that is the problem, no good bacteria build up at all and probably only one conditioner. As for your original question, yes fish matter to a certain extent as they still suffer when ill whether they are a 50c goldfish or a $2000 marine.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

bk201 said:


> Where do the bronze comets go when the tank is cycled?
> 
> 
> @ OP
> ...



It was a little housing kit, it came with the enclosure, the treatment for the water, some betta pellets, I also bought some food & a ph testing kit separate, but all of the people who looked after the "fish"section of the aquarium said that all of those things are what I would need.




KaotikJezta said:


> We keep them in small separated tanks at work to because they wont be there long, we don't sell them in tanks that size and neither does any decent aquarium. As for the fresh water, that is the problem, no good bacteria build up at all and probably only one conditioner. As for your original question, yes fish matter to a certain extent as they still suffer when ill whether they are a 50c goldfish or a $2000 marine.



I think I need to change aquariums then..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

bk201 said:


> Where do the bronze comets go when the tank is cycled?



We generally loan them and they get brought back when the tanks ready for the fish people want to put in it.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jan 14, 2013)

I've kept them for years, and they're lovely, interactive pets. Of course you should take good care of it and look after it. I've found them to do very well in 1-5 Litres.  In melbourne, they do tend to need a heater, you can get really good ones these days for around $25.

No, I wouldn't have a problem eating fish I'd caught for food. This one isn't food, it's a pet. You can keep a cow as a pet, yet still eat beef, why not a fish?

As to what your collegues did, it is rude and insensitive. Jokes are only funny when everyone is laughing. You can say that to them, and maybe take down their laminated charts, but after that I think just ignore them. Getting upset is probably only feeding the flames.
I'm a vet - I have clients who come in extremely attached to their pets, who love them very much. They are a part of their family, and they are devastated when they die. Other clients don't see animals this way, and find them replacable. Neither view is actually "wrong", so long as the animal is never allowed to suffer. Your collegues obviously view this pet differently to how you do. Their view is not wrong, but it is wrong of them to bully you about it.
I hope that helps a bit


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> It was a little housing kit, it came with the enclosure, the treatment for the water, some betta pellets, I also bought some food & a ph testing kit separate, but all of the people who looked after the "fish"section of the aquarium said that all of those things are what I would need.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to change aquariums then..


Yes, sorry but most people either don't know any better or want the sale that day, happens all the time with turtles as well  water quality, tank size {which relates to water quality) and heat are often the difference between a fighter living a year and living 3 or 4 years. I had a lady tell me the other day hers, kept in a 25 litre tank with a heater and gentle filtration (another necessity IMO), lived with her 5 years. I say with her as they are usually at least few months old when you buy them.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Want me to set up a tank for you? One of my old planted tanks... the secret is CO2 gas.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Want me to set up a tank for you? One of my old planted tanks... the secret is CO2 gas.



My next project, even though I said I would never do fish, is a nano planted tank in a 25 litre tank.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 14, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Want me to set up a tank for you? One of my old planted tanks... the secret is CO2 gas.
> 
> View attachment 277535



do you use a co2 kit?? lol im cheap an use a homemade one


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Heaps of work. Mainly trimming and maintaining the plants. The best plant is riccia. Tie it on rocks and wood with cotton. But it's so vibrant and fluffy its makes the tank look amazing.

- - - Updated - - -



Nilesh said:


> do you use a co2 kit?? lol im cheap an use a homemade one


Home made. Just a co2 tank and a valve. Takes a bit to tweak. I had floating discus one time when I had too much co2. They came good though


----------



## Shotta (Jan 14, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Heaps of work. Mainly trimming and maintaining the plants. The best plant is riccia. Tie it on rocks and wood with cotton. But it's so vibrant and fluffy its makes the tank look amazing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



lol that happened to me i had too much pressure and it eventually flowed into the tank and my electric blue ram babies died


----------



## Stuart (Jan 14, 2013)

Its the chit chat section but that doesn't mean posts need to be nasty or condescending....


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 14, 2013)

They don't do well in small tanks. People think they do but they certainly won't thrive. 
They need a heater and a small filter with slow moving current. 
Your boss sounds like a tosser.
Best to keep pets at home and not mix pleasure with work.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Yes, sorry but most people either don't know any better or want the sale that day, happens all the time with turtles as well  water quality, tank size {which relates to water quality) and heat are often the difference between a fighter living a year and living 3 or 4 years. I had a lady tell me the other day hers, kept in a 25 litre tank with a heater and gentle filtration (another necessity IMO), lived with her 5 years. I say with her as they are usually at least few months old when you buy them.



I will ensure that my future fish keeping with have more research that what it was, instead of following a request to just buy a fighter fish for work, and trying to have trust in my aquarium and the information that was provided to me & little fact sheets also, thank you so much for all of your help and information, I won't be suggesting anymore fish in our office ever again, and try to accommodate this little guy the best I can 

- - - Updated - - -



Grogshla said:


> They don't do well in small tanks. People think they do but they certainly won't thrive.
> They need a heater and a small filter with slow moving current.
> Your boss sounds like a tosser.
> Best to keep pets at home and not mix pleasure with work.



I will be from now on, such a good looking little fish to


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I will ensure that my future fish keeping with have more research that what it was, instead of following a request to just buy a fighter fish for work, and trying to have trust in my aquarium and the information that was provided to me & little fact sheets also, thank you so much for all of your help and information, I won't be suggesting anymore fish in our office ever again, and try to accommodate this little guy the best I can
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


try get to a good aquarium and ask them for a bag of their cycled water and some of their used filter media, and get a product such as bactaboost which is live bacteria and double dose it for a fortnight. Also, get a small filter that has some sort of media in it and make sure you have gravel as both these things hold bacteria. Fighters can be tough little guys so if you seek help now he could be ok. Just keep an eye out for signs of stress such as fungus and white spot.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> We generally loan them and they get brought back when the tanks ready for the fish people want to put in it.



Good one! I like it.


----------



## bk201 (Jan 14, 2013)

LoL That would be a gigantic waste of time and money no offence but all of that is not needed.
I kept fighting fish and paradise fish for years without cycling
Add a few plants, some gravel, keep the water about 25-26 and feed live foods when available and they thrive without needing to spend hundreds of dollars on treatments.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

bk201 said:


> LoL That would be a gigantic waste of time and money no offence but all of that is not needed.
> I kept fighting fish and paradise fish for years without cycling
> Add a few plants, some gravel, keep the water about 25-26 and feed live foods when available and they thrive without needing to spend hundreds of dollars on treatments.


And how long ago was this, they keep adding more and more things to tap water, and who said hundreds of dollars on treatments? A bottle of bactaboost is $7.95. I do agree with the live food and plants though, live food is best for fighters.


----------



## bk201 (Jan 14, 2013)

I stopped breeding them in 09.

They can be quite hardy fish and can cycle a tank just as well as a bronze goldfish.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

I did say they were quite tough but for $7.95 and some peace of mind it definitely cannot hurt.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 14, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I will ensure that my future fish keeping with have more research that what it was, instead of following a request to just buy a fighter fish for work, and trying to have trust in my aquarium and the information that was provided to me & little fact sheets also, thank you so much for all of your help and information, I won't be suggesting anymore fish in our office ever again, and try to accommodate this little guy the best I can
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Don't let anyone make you feel guilty, you asked what you needed, you took the advice of people who are supposed to know what they're talking about, and got your information sheet. I think you did what anyone would do. If I go to a mechanic and he tells me how to fix a car I'll do what he says, its his job. Not everyone works in a pet shop like some here, and thus it is acceptable to take the advice of the aquarium you bought the fish from.


----------



## littlemay (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> We generally loan them and they get brought back when the tanks ready for the fish people want to put in it.



Curious as to why you don't just promote fish-less cycling? Just interesting as your shop seems to be very 'pro fish rights'? Why not advocate fish-less cycling with pure ammonia/fishfood/prawns and eradicate the need to place any fish in contact with high levels of ammonia/nitrite/nitrate?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> Don't let anyone make you feel guilty, you asked what you needed, you took the advice of people who are supposed to know what they're talking about, and got your information sheet. I think you did what anyone would do. If I go to a mechanic and he tells me how to fix a car I'll do what he says, its his job. Not everyone works in a pet shop like some here, and thus it is acceptable to take the advice of the aquarium you bought the fish from.



I wasn't trying to make her feel guilty, I was trying to help her have a happy fish.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 14, 2013)

When did I say you were?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Curious as to why you don't just promote fish-less cycling? Just interesting as your shop seems to be very 'pro fish rights'? Why not advocate fish-less cycling with pure ammonia/fishfood/prawns and eradicate the need to place any fish in contact with ammonia?


We cycle with fish, its the way we do it but if you read what I said later I more or less did tell her how to cycle without fish. I have cycled 3 tanks at home now with bronze comets and/or goldfish and haven't lost any, they are tough, that is why we use them. Our shop isn't pro fish rights, I may be but I'm a bit loopy haha and have a soft spot for fighters. We cycle so people don't spend hundreds of dollars on tropical fish just to have half of them die. I have cycled without fish before but it is not as easy for most people.

- - - Updated - - -



Sleazy.P.Martini said:


> When did I say you were?


You didn't, just putting it out there.


----------



## littlemay (Jan 14, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> We cycle with fish, its the way we do it but if you read what I said later I more or less did tell her how to cycle without fish. I have cycled 3 tanks at home now with bronze comets and/or goldfish and haven't lost any, they are tough, that is why we use them. Our shop isn't pro fish rights, I may be but I'm a bit loopy haha and have a soft spot for fighters. We cycle so people don't spend hundreds of dollars on tropical fish just to have half of them die. I have cycled without fish before but it is not as easy for most people.



I've cycled all my tanks with pure ammonia and never found it particularly difficult, but each to their own.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I've cycled all my tanks with pure ammonia and never found it particularly difficult, but each to their own.


You don't know half our customers, haha. Much easier to get them to chuck the bronzies in and get their water tested once a week. Besides, the best thing is the bronzies are feeders and if they turn orange, which about 40-50% do, they get to be sold as goldfish and bought as pets.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 14, 2013)

i kept them for yrs and took me yrs to ask "y do they die"...found the answer..if u do the right thing and keep um clean and change there water with conditioner then usually they KARK IT,,,if u abuse them and not change water offen till u cant c them cause the green algae on the sides .....well then they thrive...funny hey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

ozimid said:


> i kept them for yrs and took me yrs to ask "y do they die"...found the answer..if u do the right thing and keep um clean and change there water with conditioner then usually they KARK IT,,,if u abuse them and not change water offen till u cant c them cause the green algae on the sides .....well then they thrive...funny hey!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep. fish don't like brand new water and people always wash their filters out in tap water and kill all the bacteria.


----------



## zaphyrr (Jan 14, 2013)

I kinda feel sorry for all those fish that are so disposable. I'm sitting here watching my Tanganyika tank (frontosa, compressiceps, calvus, leleupi, synodontis) and see them very much as an animal that deserves as much care as any other pet... 
They may not be the brightest buttons, but then again my stimi spends half an hour chewing on her rats butt before she swallows it. I still make sure she has everything she requires to be happy and healthy. I do the same for my fish.

I'm sure some people will think I'm a bit strange for having such an opinion, but so it goes.

OP, don't beat yourself up. I kept a few fighters in those little tanks (on the pet shop clerks advice). It wasn't till I got into african cichlids that I really researched things like the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## saintanger (Jan 14, 2013)

sorry to hear you work with such nasty people. a fish is sold at the pet shop because its a pet, just like a dog or cat. i become attached to fish i have had for years. wen my massive barramundi died i was shattered, i had watched him grow from a baby. you cant interact with fish they way you do with most other animals thats why some people see them as disposable. but they are still living and breathing and have feelings too. 

and placing bets on wen a living animal/ fish will die is just nasty and uncalled for. 

if i were you i would take photos of the chart they made up with the bets and keep it incase you ever get fired/ harrassed and sue them.


----------



## bk201 (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think you would win that lawsuit.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 14, 2013)

Sort of off topic but i Culled a couple of mice testing out my new co2 set up.........was a sad moment as been handling these mice for few weeks.....gota sort me head out!!!!!!!!!!...kids caught me also (and i got 6)...1 of them played up.....might have to just buy um frozen!!!!!!but i need a supply of pinkies when next yr hatchies pop out!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

saintanger said:


> sorry to hear you work with such nasty people. a fish is sold at the pet shop because its a pet, just like a dog or cat. i become attached to fish i have had for years. wen my massive barramundi died i was shattered, i had watched him grow from a baby. you cant interact with fish they way you do with most other animals thats why some people see them as disposable. but they are still living and breathing and have feelings too.
> 
> and placing bets on wen a living animal/ fish will die is just nasty and uncalled for.
> 
> if i were you i would take photos of the chart they made up with the bets and keep it incase you ever get fired/ harrassed and sue them.


We have a 12 year old giant guarami at work called Lilly, she is huge and has a lot of personality. She throws tantrums if you don't feed her. i think we would all be pretty shattered if she died. we also had a Barra called barry who was quite forthcoming for a barra. One of the guys at work left the cover glass open a bit and he jumped out, we were all pretty cut about that as well.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 14, 2013)

So no one here has ever used feeder fish? If they have, why not feeder rats? Or feeder guinea pig? A fish is a fish.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your advise and comments everyone, it really means a lot to me, I think it's all really disappointing, but at the end of the day whether I voice my opinion or not, I don't think it will ever change where I work, no one likes the youngest staff member standing their ground on subjects as to some because thy are older they know so much more, and don't get me wrong, I feel I am the type of person who seriously takes in as much information that I possibly can and keep learning and growing with it. I felt like there wasn't even an option to have a good conversation about it because it was my whole office who felt like that against my feelings as such, and now I can only take care of this little fish (I named him Peter) as much as I possibly an and just hope he survives. Thank you again everyone for your knowledge, experience, and personal opinions on this subject.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 14, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Thanks for all your advise and comments everyone, it really means a lot to me, I think it's all really disappointing, but at the end of the day whether I voice my opinion or not, I don't think it will ever change where I work, no one likes the youngest staff member standing their ground on subjects as to some because thy are older they know so much more, and don't get me wrong, I feel I am the type of person who seriously takes in as much information that I possibly can and keep learning and growing with it. I felt like there wasn't even an option to have a good conversation about it because it was my whole office who felt like that against my feelings as such, and now I can only take care of this little fish (I named him Peter) as much as I possibly an and just hope he survives. Thank you again everyone for your knowledge, experience, and personal opinions on this subject.



Dont feel bad about being young and standing your ground. Just remember that when you are older to keep the same open frame of mind you have now otherwise imagine someone else in your shoes in 20 years time. Keep doing what you are doing, there is no shame in having a different opinion on animals and a deeper level of care than others and while they miss out on the learning experience, you gain the knowledge of whats needed so that when you are older, you can pass it down. 

Chin up and know that as long as you believe you are doing the right thing and you may not have the support of your office workers, you will always get support from some random strangers on the interwebs.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Stu  everything you said just made me feel so much better about the entire subject, thank you all for your support.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 14, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Sort of off topic but i Culled a couple of mice testing out my new co2 set up.........was a sad moment as been handling these mice for few weeks.....gota sort me head out!!!!!!!!!!...kids caught me also (and i got 6)...1 of them played up.....might have to just buy um frozen!!!!!!but i need a supply of pinkies when next yr hatchies pop out!!!



How did you make your CO2? Just curious, as I have made a CO2 tank no dramas, however I use bi-carb soda & vinegar to make my CO2


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 15, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> How did you make your CO2? Just curious, as I have made a CO2 tank no dramas, however I use bi-carb soda & vinegar to make my CO2


Using a home brew CO2 bottle


----------



## Waynecam1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I breed fighters you can keep them in whatever you like remembering that they breath at the surface air breathers you can even keep them in a community tank just remember that the nice big fins are targets for other fish to attack if you are worried as long as the temp is comfortable to you they don't need a heater. You could always take him home on weekends if you are worried and let him have a nice big tank at home. Each person has a different thought on an animal it is all individual no matter what the animal is.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 17, 2013)

Waynecam1 said:


> Hi I breed fighters you can keep them in whatever you like remembering that they breath at the surface air breathers you can even keep them in a community tank just remember that the nice big fins are targets for other fish to attack if you are worried as long as the temp is comfortable to you they don't need a heater. You could always take him home on weekends if you are worried and let him have a nice big tank at home. Each person has a different thought on an animal it is all individual no matter what the animal is.



Thanks so much for your insight and information  I don't have any lunch on convincing my boss to let us eat the stuff he needs, so fingers crossed with all my effort he lives for as long as he possible can  thanks again!


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 17, 2013)

I love Siamese fighters, and they IMO are tough little buggers. I know they can live in extremely poor conditions, cold water, poor quality water, little/no light. When I lived in SE Asia they sold them in tiny soda water bottles and told me they could stay in there forever. I keep my current fighter in a 23L tank, with a hide rock, plants, proper filter and some snails. Would he live just as long in a half L cube?... probably. Do I like watching him swim up and down and hide in his rock and wriggle about in his filter pour out?.... yes. As long as the essentials are taken care of, it's what makes you happy that matters.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 17, 2013)

i get attached to all of my animals...

i had a giant burrowing cockroach growing up and made a mini gravestone for it when it died! 

i also just spent nearly $300 at the vets for my frog that i could have replaced for far less.

i love all of my animals and would spend just as much healing my frog as i would my cat. 

I am a vegetarian though, so i dont kill animals for myself. I think its a lot easier to empathise that way...


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 18, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Yep. fish don't like brand new water and people always wash their filters out in tap water and kill all the bacteria.



guilty


----------



## mcbuggsy (Jan 22, 2013)

I totally agree with Kaotikjezta here. Why is there a need to place Bettas in a tiny cup of water......They are not long lived at the best of times anyway, but shops still insist on selling them in those stupid tiny thimbles of water where the fish doesn't even have room to move.
Snowman, do you keep your reptiles in a shoebox? They would probably survive given heat light and food but without being too anthropomorphic, would that be fair on the animal.
Wild Bettas are supposed to be able to survive in small drying up puddles sometimes but just because they may be able to exist for a short period of time in these conditions does not make it right. Also, it appears that the old "They live in puddles in the wild" is evidently a bit of a myth.
(not only that but those mythical puddles are supplemented with rainwater whereas in captivity the water is rarely changed and too much food is placed in with them making water quality impossible for the fish to live in).
Add to the fact that Bettas for sale are not "wild" bettas but captive bred tropical fish spawned and raised in tropical, optimum environments, not some mythical muddy puddle in Thailand. 
Add to the fact that even though they have a labyrinth organ to supplement their breathing the silly male will build a bubble nest on the surface of his little coffee cup home and get even less oxygen...(and then suffocate 
The reason some Pet shops sell them that way is so the fish will die in 6 months (or when the weather cools down) and the poor fool who bought it will go and buy another one. I too have bred Betta splendens many times in my youth and they should have at least 10 litres of water per fish and plenty of surface area.
Sorry, spent far too long on that reply ha ha ha....


----------



## LittleHiss (Jan 25, 2013)

Fish have never worked out for me, but I did once rescue a feeder fish because all the others were picking on it and I kept it as a pet for years. I was sad when it died, especially as it wasn't quick.
I think, regardless of whether 'a fish is just a fish' they should respect the fact that _you_ care about it and they are upsetting you. Anything only has the value that you give it, no matter whether it's just a fish. If you were talking to the Japanese about one of their priceless Koi, they'd go right off. Some people eat snakes, so does that make a snake just a snake?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 26, 2013)

Could you imagine yourself leaving in a clock?

- - - Updated - - -

Could you imagine yourself leaving in a clock?


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to a wedding where every table had a fighting fish in a vase. By the end of the night they were all dead, in a soup of beer wine and leftover food. 

Anybody that can watch an animal of any kind die slowly due to their own negligence and not feel any compassion needs some serious therapy IMO.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

I only just noticed that my fish is missing.. What a Monday this is!
View attachment 280427


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my. That's cruel but defently funny lol.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 4, 2013)

No job is worth that, I would be quitting as they sound like a pack of dogs.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with KJ. Find a new job. These people sound horrible.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg thats total bc how dare they put in a complaint or workplace bullying dont quit because they prob what they want you to do 

Sent from Cathy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

They all think it's funny because the entire office doesn't know what happened to the fish.. They think it might have died and the cleaners flushed him, and they just put it in their for a laugh.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cleaners arent allowed to touch belongings on desks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 4, 2013)

If she complains and stays there it will be even worse, no one will talk to her. Why would you want to stay there with a bunch of morons. Quit and complain.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if they are just hiding the fish from me for a joke or it actually passed away, the fish is on a tiny little coffee table where our guests are seated before meetings


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 4, 2013)

Hiding the fish from you = stressing the fish out, either way, they are morons


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Hiding the fish from you = stressing the fish out, either way, they are morons





KaotikJezta said:


> If she complains and stays there it will be even worse, no one will talk to her. Why would you want to stay there with a bunch of morons. Quit and complain.



I'm honestly not prepared to leave this job because of this, even if I don't agree with the situation. Within studying, bills, rent and life, I don't have anyone else to support me but myself, in the meantime, I need to stay in this position to be able to finish my Diploma, as completing it with a company is much cheaper than by myself, so I'm just not complaining, I'm not even saying anything in the situation, just a bit left down by it.


----------



## saintanger (Feb 4, 2013)

people these days, i would be making a complaint then quiting then taking it to court for all the stress, bullying plus animal cruelty they have put you and the fish through. and telling the judge you are unable to work now cause of what they put you through and while you sit at home recovering they can pay for it.

they clearly knew you cared about that fish and put its well being first and to do that is a cruel joke.


----------



## sharky (Feb 4, 2013)

That sucks E_Bunny  Your work 'mates' are horrible! I hope mr fishy is okay and they have just put him in another tank.....idiots...

I say you should start plotting your revenge :twisted:


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

saintanger said:


> people these days, i would be making a complaint then quiting then taking it to court for all the stress, bullying plus animal cruelty they have put you and the fish through. and telling the judge you are unable to work now cause of what they put you through and while you sit at home recovering they can pay for it.
> 
> they clearly knew you cared about that fish and put its well being first and to do that is a cruel joke.



So true your scarred for life now lol make the most of it as you have the evidence i would do exactly what saintanger says

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 4, 2013)

actually saintanger is WRONG, im sorry but this sort of thing is NOT something that should make it to a court (provided you can find a lawyer willing to take it on) because then you make a mockery of REAL cases for things much worse then a fish like loosing limbs or being unable to walk ever again 

i understand to some a fish is important but in all honestly NOT important enough for a case and if you did go ahead with one and lost then court costs from the other side are yours to pay, though your lawyers might charge you as well unless its covered under the 'no win no pay' banner 

too many people today see dollar signs on everything, we are becoming worse litigants then the yanks


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeannine said:


> actually saintanger is WRONG, im sorry but this sort of thing is NOT something that should make it to a court (provided you can find a lawyer willing to take it on) because then you make a mockery of REAL cases for things much worse then a fish like loosing limbs or being unable to walk ever again
> 
> i understand to some a fish is important but in all honestly NOT important enough for a case and if you did go ahead with one and lost then court costs from the other side are yours to pay, though your lawyers might charge you as well unless its covered under the 'no win no pay' banner
> 
> too many people today see dollar signs on everything, we are becoming worse litigants then the yanks



So she should just sit back and take it. Losing limbs due to workplace safety issues and workplace bullying are 2 entirely different things. I am not saying she should take them to court but they have no right to harass her the way they are and if nothings done they will continue to harass her and the next person and the next person. Yes it may just be a fish but it is a living creature and it is her pet, so it would be ok to do it to a dog, cat, lizard etc. It is not even about the fish, it is about the way they treat her.


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I find placing a piece of duct tape over the laser of an annoying and IT illiterate co-workers' mouse particularly effective. Watch the hilarity and frustration ensue.


+1!
This tactic is very effective.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 4, 2013)

Also subtly changing the letters on a keyboard is good for a laugh on those less familiar with them.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

Taping eggs to the upper back of desk drawers is also good. Takes some time to take full effect, but well worth it in the end.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

Well they have all commented on how "well" I've taken the "missing" fish situation, as much as I'd like to use some of those tactics, it would just bring me back down to their levels.
I really believe that it's nothing to get lawyers or taking action like that so to speak, the best thing for me do is to just keep doing what I'm doing, that's the best revenge at all, I'm still young, and I have so many more opportunities left in my life time, 9/10 of them don't, I won't be here forver. My best revenge, work hard and succeed, and never EVER, purchase another office pet!


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Well they have all commented on how "well" I've taken the "missing" fish situation, as much as I'd like to use some of those tactics, it would just bring me back down to their levels.
> I really believe that it's nothing to get lawyers or taking action like that so to speak, the best thing for me do is to just keep doing what I'm doing, that's the best revenge at all, I'm still young, and I have so many more opportunities left in my life time, 9/10 of them don't, I won't be here forver. My best revenge, work hard and succeed, and never EVER, purchase another office pet!



Thats all well and good, but if you are being picked on: You need to stand up for yourself in some way. Noone else is going to do it for you (that goes especially for the government and "justice" system).


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Thats all well and good, but if you are being picked on: You need to stand up for yourself in some way. Noone else is going to do it for you (that goes especially for the government and "justice" system).



Believe me when I say I've tried and it got me know where, my opinions and perspectives are not taken seriously, I am in the process with discussing with my trainer for my Diploma to complete it without a company attached and just paying the extra if it's possible and looking for else where to work, but if I keep showing i'm upset, they win. I know it's unfair, I was so happy when I first started here, but I've become "office furniture" so to speak, and they have all been here for a long time, they aren't going to change just because I'm not comfortable with them.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

I spent a week playing cruel pranks on my new manager (whom the company i was was working for felt no need to reprimand after i submitted several harassment claims) before i quit my job. It was probably the most satisfying thing i have ever done in my life. 

Sure you might be sinking to their level, but you forget how unbelievably good it feels. Don't discount it as an option if you ever find yourself in a position where you can quit. Just don't get caught


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I spent a week playing cruel pranks on my new manager (whom the company i was was working for felt no need to reprimand after i submitted several harassment claims) before i quit my job. It was probably the most satisfying thing i have ever done in my life.
> 
> Sure you might be sinking to their level, but you forget how unbelievably good it feels. Don't discount it as an option if you ever find yourself in a position where quitting is an option. Just don't get caught



Well then I will make sure that within the last two weeks when I give my notice is a memorable time for them


----------



## saintanger (Feb 4, 2013)

i definatly would not put up with work place harrasment.

some laxatives mixed in a tin or jar of coffee and left near the kettle at work is a great idea, i believe if they treat you like poo they can go home and have a poo. plus they will be taking a few days off work so its a bonus you don't see them for a few days.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 4, 2013)

All I will say is eye drops...


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 4, 2013)

Come on guys, this thread has turned into a "this is how you get revenge". 
Keep it to topic, or as close as you can. There's a difference between getting slightly sidetracked and totally derailed. 
"How to plot revenge" is a subject better of in 'chit chat'!


----------



## sharky (Feb 5, 2013)

Back on topic...has Mr Fishy been found? I hope he's okay....
I like the way you are dealing with things E_Bunny, don't let them get the best of you! Keep doing what you are supposed to and just try as hard as you can to block them out, they'll eventually get bored and leave you alone ...well hopefully anyway.
Just keep in mind we (Your awesome friends on APS) are always here if you need someone to talk to or to get your mind off things


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 5, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Back on topic...has Mr Fishy been found? I hope he's okay....
> I like the way you are dealing with things E_Bunny, don't let them get the best of you! Keep doing what you are supposed to and just try as hard as you can to block them out, they'll eventually get bored and leave you alone ...well hopefully anyway.
> Just keep in mind we (Your awesome friends on APS) are always here if you need someone to talk to or to get your mind off things



Thanks Sharky! No he hasn't be found  and the tuna can is still in his little home :? I think I'm just going to leave it alone, not say anything at all, I won't be taking responsibility if they decide to get another one in his place.
My friends here at APS yes are so supportive, and you all rind me that there are decent, caring people in this world!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 5, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Thanks Sharky! No he hasn't be found  and the tuna can is still in his little home :? I think I'm just going to leave it alone, not say anything at all, I won't be taking responsibility if they decide to get another one in his place.
> My friends here at APS yes are so supportive, and you all rind me that there are decent, caring people in this world!



Like ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 11, 2013)

Keeping you all updated on Peter the fish. His body was found late on Friday night, au have been told by one of my boss's that he thinks that he must of jumped out of his tank (not in the tank I bought for him with a lid) and landed behind the small coffee table, he also thinks that our cleaners must of pushed his little body under a cubicle while vacuuming the office. I'm happy to say that I'm glad he was found, but I also received this photo when I got in this morning :|
View attachment 281450


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2013)

Good grief. Take note of who sent the picture and report them to both their boss, their bosses boss, your boss AND the RSPCA. This is now beyond a simple prank !

PS. Your boss has a lot of theoru with no factual proof - is he trying to cover his butt ?


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Keeping you all updated on Peter the fish. His body was found late on Friday night, au have been told by one of my boss's that he thinks that he must of jumped out of his tank (not in the tank I bought for him with a lid) and landed behind the small coffee table, he also thinks that our cleaners must of pushed his little body under a cubicle while vacuuming the office. I'm happy to say that I'm glad he was found, but I also received this photo when I got in this morning :|
> View attachment 281450



You must be the most calm person ever. My mrs would have dropped some steak knives into thighs by now. This is disgusting. These idiots need to be taught a lesson.

UJGHKJGHKJHSD SCUMBAGS


----------



## littlemay (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgive me but, he does have that 'crusty' look that they tend to get after jumping from the tank, so i do think there is fair likelihood that this is what happened.

But this is getting beyond a little bit of fun.. Sending you a txt msg/email deliberately intended to upset you is really not OK and is crossing a line. I would go to Human Resources, i have a feeling that this would be considered cyber bullying and taken very seriously. 

It doesn't matter whether they think it is a joke, you don't. This behaviour is unprofessional, inappropriate and you did not ask for it. That is all you need to say.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 11, 2013)

There's a line between office banter and bullying and I think we can all agree animal lovers or not that this line has been well crossed by now. You don't need to do anything redicilious like threatening to sue but you are well within your rights to take this matter further as its getting beyond a joke. This or these individuals need to be delt with one way or another. This isn't something you should have to put up with in the workplace let alone when your there on training or studying or what ever you said it was. You should take all of this to your boss or human resources department in a professional way for it to be delt with accordingly. If it is not that's when you should threaten to take it further up the chain of command. I wish you luck with it and hope a reasonable outcome is achieved.
As you may of may not know of the case in Victoria a couple of years ago of the waitress who ended up commenting suicide from workplace bullying. Huge fines were dished out to the culprits and the employer, aswell as strickter workplace bullying laws. If you feel it has not been delt with sufficiently this case and the stringent introduced laws regarding the above may be worth mentioning. Keep us updated.


----------



## Radar (Feb 11, 2013)

As Australians we tend to take a fair bit of rubbish on the worksite, but the going ons here are a touch over the line. I'd be taking it further for no other reason then just to have the final 'laugh'. Stuff 'em.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, I agree with the others here, please take it further, that is truly disgusting behaviour, and if one of the workers actually caused its death, its far worse. Your boss sounds like a tool as well.


----------



## sharky (Feb 11, 2013)

That is terrible :cry: I am so sorry E_Bunny, that is just so cruel especially when they knew how much you adored Mr.Fishy  Oooh! I hate people like this!!! There are no words on how....how to describe how careless these people are. Don't worry though, karma will come back and bite them on the bum.
Your a good person E_Bunny, ignore them. You are MUCH better then them, just remember that 

RIP little fish, you're in a safe place now...


----------



## Renenet (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor Peter. Without more evidence we can never know how he died - if there was no lid on the tank, it's very possible that he did jump out as said. There's no way of knowing. 

I am appalled that someone sent you that photo. As suggested, I urge you to make a complaint to the first boss who isn't involved or HR if the company is big enough - pick someone who's neutral and can do something about it, anyway. Put together a record of everything that's been said and done, as well as everything that's been sent to you, and take it to them. 

Keep your cool and stay professional, as you have been doing, but you need to get this stopped. You shouldn't have to put up with this for doing your job.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for your support everyone, unfortunately as I have mentioned before, it is my whole office that is involved, everyone bar myself, I didn't expect to receive the photo, and everyone thinks is hilarious, I guess in small staffed offices who have been here longer to me are used to this. I have been searching for other jobs recently and am awaiting a reply from a friends company to hopefully score an interview, till I leave I will be keeping quiet, as I don't want to have anymore trouble while i'm still in this position, as the last thing I need is to be yelled at again for being upset with the matter. It was the highest boss who forwarded the email, and they have also put it on our companies Facebook I don't have Facebook so I can't check what people have commented, but I was emailed what was written also.

@treeofgreen, believe me when I say that being so reserved sometimes is so hard, especially because I also attended a funeral on Friday, I didn't expect this first thing this morning, and they kept his body for me to "flush" him.

It all comes down to this, a fish just isn't simply a fish, it was a life, and it should have been able to live a lot longer, in better conditions and a better living area. 

Again, thank you all for your support,
Em


----------



## sharky (Feb 11, 2013)

That is terrible! he fact the boss forwarded it and it was put on FB! What kind of boss is that! I am praying to God that you get the job E_Bunny, you shouldn't have to work in such bad conditions  Good luck! 

What I do when all my small animals die is get a pot, paint a little tribute on it for them and bury them in the soil with a lovely flower on top  That way I always have them with me and a sign of new life as well and I can take them with me when I move  That might be nice for your little guy if you haven't already buried him?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 11, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> That is terrible! he fact the boss forwarded it and it was put on FB! What kind of boss is that! I am praying to God that you get the job E_Bunny, you shouldn't have to work in such bad conditions  Good luck!
> 
> What I do when all my small animals die is get a pot, paint a little tribute on it for them and bury them in the soil with a lovely flower on top  That way I always have them with me and a sign of new life as well and I can take them with me when I move  That might be nice for your little guy if you haven't already buried him?



Thanks again Sharky, I'm going to do that and bury him in the park up the road from my apartment in a little jar with lots of fishies on it


----------



## Snowman (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought it was funny. Though I haven't read this entire thread. I find people are far to serious these days. People making jokes and posting pictures isn't going to bring the fish back from the dead. Make the best of a bad situation


----------



## littlemay (Feb 11, 2013)

The point is that it doesn't matter if other people find it funny, she doesn't and her co-workers should never have taken it this far.

Making initial funny quips is one thing. Sending intentionally hurtful txt msgs / e-mails after it has been established that she does not appreciate it is quite another.

This is her workplace and these are her co-workers, not her friends. Different standards of behaviour apply. If they find it funny they should keep it to themselves.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> It all comes down to this, a fish just isn't simply a fish, it was a life, and it should have been able to live a lot longer, in better conditions and a better living area.



I guess the same could be said for the mice and rats we feed our snakes. The crickets and roaches we feed our lizards. I cant imagine a whole office against me. So I can't even begin to understand where you are coming from..... But not everyone looks at the life of a fish the same as you do. I used to feed fish to a pet eel. I never felt any emotion for the fish, same as I do not when I feed rodents to my snakes. I know you feel differently, but I suspect your work mates will never see your point of view and to them it's just a fish and it means no more to them than a swatted fly. Doesn't make it right, but sometimes understanding your enemies helps...


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 11, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I guess the same could be said for the mice and rats we feed our snakes. The crickets and roaches we feed our lizards. I cant imagine a whole office against me. So I can't even begin to understand where you are coming from..... But not everyone looks at the life of a fish the same as you do. I used to feed fish to a pet eel. I never felt any emotion for the fish, same as I do not when I feed rodents to my snakes. I know you feel differently, but I suspect your work mates will never see your point of view and to them it's just a fish and it means no more to them than a swatted fly. Doesn't make it right, but sometimes understanding your enemies helps...



I can agree with you on points Snowman and I do agree with you, but in my initial thread and in comments I have made, it upset me because this wasn't a fish purchased for food, it was bought as a pet. Don't get me wrong, I eat fish, I eat meat, I understand that they mean it as harmless fun, that they all find it funny, but under so many circumstances at my workplace my opinion isn't taken into consideration, and they really have blow it all out of proportion. If you would like to read over the entire thread and you can see that I do see their "humorous" side, but I just don't see it like that, and I certainly don't agree how they have taken it so far.


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't bring pets into the office. Problem solved.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2013)

StimiLove said:


> Don't bring pets into the office. Problem solved.



Someone suggested a pet day at work then they remembered what I keep and decided it was not a good idea


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 11, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Someone suggested a pet day at work then they remembered what I keep and decided it was not a good idea



thats funny, i actually always make comments that Friday should be "bring your pet to work day". Or if you dont have a pet, just bring your best friend.
People know what i keep at home and dont find me very amusing


----------



## Renenet (Feb 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I can agree with you on points Snowman and I do agree with you, but in my initial thread and in comments I have made, it upset me because this wasn't a fish purchased for food, it was bought as a pet. Don't get me wrong, I eat fish, I eat meat, I understand that they mean it as harmless fun, that they all find it funny, but under so many circumstances at my workplace my opinion isn't taken into consideration, and they really have blow it all out of proportion. If you would like to read over the entire thread and you can see that I do see their "humorous" side, but I just don't see it like that, and I certainly don't agree how they have taken it so far.



There's humour and then there's "humour". From what EB describes, this crossed the line and become nasty and cruel some time ago. It's not professional or right, in my opinion, to persist with a joke that a person obviously doesn't find funny, especially not in a workplace where that person is a junior staff member.

EB, it doesn't sound like you have any recourse within the organisation. WorkSafe Victoria oversee bullying and harassment complaints in the workplace. It might be worth having a chat to them to see where this sits on the scale of bad behaviour and if there's anything else you can do. It's not about suing anyone for heaps of money or getting revenge - it's simply about being able to do your job without any unnecessary stress. In the meantime, good luck with getting that interview. I think you know you need to get out of there and I wish you all the best with making your escape. Let us know how you go.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 12, 2013)

Renenet said:


> There's humour and then there's "humour". From what EB describes, this crossed the line and become nasty and cruel some time ago. It's not professional or right, in my opinion, to persist with a joke that a person obviously doesn't find funny, especially not in a workplace where that person is a junior staff member.
> 
> EB, it doesn't sound like you have any recourse within the organisation. WorkSafe Victoria oversee bullying and harassment complaints in the workplace. It might be worth having a chat to them to see where this sits on the scale of bad behaviour and if there's anything else you can do. It's not about suing anyone for heaps of money or getting revenge - it's simply about being able to do your job without any unnecessary stress. In the meantime, good luck with getting that interview. I think you know you need to get out of there and I wish you all the best with making your escape. Let us know how you go.



Thank you very much Renent, I will keep you all posted on what happens next, my friend said that HR have received my résumé and applications for the current positions will be closed at the end of the month, so I just need to hang in there for now.
Em


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 15, 2013)

Do what I did. Get there early one day, take a whizz in the coffee pot.

Wont help the fish, but you'll feel sooooo much better.


----------

